# Chainsaw Users Must See



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2012)

I finally wore out another pair of chaps and had to order a new pair. I couldn't believe the sale Bailey's has going on right now. I should probably order two pair at this price. I have never owned this pair before but I have a lot of Woodland Pro products and they are top notch. The reviews on these chaps are good too. 

Even you weekend and occasional users can afford safety at this price. In fact you can't afford not to have a pair of chaps *get 'em while they got 'em*.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Kevin great price.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone running a chainsaw should be wearing chaps, kick backs can happen in the blink of an eye. I wear mine! They can prevent a severe nasty ripped flesh and bone laceration and possible death and may only be a couple of stitches instead. I like my chaps when tramping around in the brush to, they protect your legs from scrapes and brush snags. I'm with Kevin on this one! Take advantage of the sale and get em! They are as important as all the other safety gear, helmet, glasses, ear muffs, gloves. With a chainsaw never take safety for granted, if it bites you, it will bite you hard!


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok, Ok... You guys have convinced me, I just ordered a pair.
I'm clearing some brush and trees at the deer lease in a few weeks, figured I'll try to be a safe.
They lost a lot of trees last summer, I may have to look for interesting stuff. Its almost entirely Oak, Texas Persimmon and Cedar, not sure what type of Oak but its a lot different than whats up here and old stuff too. The trees havent been cleared in 160 years the Ranchers family owned the land. I know theres some seriously twisted gnarly looking old stuff out there ! Just down know if its worth bringing any home :dunno:


----------



## okietreedude (Aug 13, 2012)

While bailey's offers good stuff and good prices, the place I got mine is Ahlborn Equipment (www.ahlbornequipment.com). Theyve got full wrap chaps as low as 37.95 and the apron style starting at 33.95. The down side, until you register on thier site, you cant see the prices.

Please note - I DO NOT WORK THERE OR GET ANY COMMISSIONS FOR REFERRALS.

for those that dont use chainsaws regularly, please wear your chaps.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link David. Always good to have more sources. It may be silly but I never comply with sites that force me to surrender my info just to see their prices. 

I do have a question though, what brand of chaps are they selling at that price?


----------



## justturnin (Aug 14, 2012)

hmmm, I guess I should retire the shorts and flip flops for some of these then?


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 14, 2012)

justturnin said:


> hmmm, I guess I should retire the shorts and flip flops for some of these then?



"Cross-eyed Chris" has a certain ring to it that "One-Legged Chris" will never have.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm, I guess I should retire the shorts and flip flops for some of these then?
> ...



_"Hop-a-long cross-eyed Chris"_ sounds pretty impressive. Anyone who has two hyphens in their name always sounded pretty important to me.

Chris I say if you enjoy cutting in beach attire, cut off break a leg man. 



:lolol:


----------



## okietreedude (Aug 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Thanks for the link David. Always good to have more sources. It may be silly but I never comply with sites that force me to surrender my info just to see their prices.
> 
> I do have a question though, what brand of chaps are they selling at that price?



I dont blame ya, i felt the same way first time i checked them out so i just asked for the catalog. They call me once in a while to 'make sure i dont need anything' but there is never any pressure to 'buy whats on sale'. a simple nope works. Pretty nice guys.

The brand is Forester. I may be wrong but i think its an in-house brand.


----------



## From The Forty (Aug 14, 2012)

I always thought that Ahlborn was wholesale. The are located just down the road from my wife's family cottage in Sayner WI. It doesn't even look like they sell from their location. 

If I'm working in the woods I always wear the protective "chaps" but actually mine are like pants. It seemed like the chaps always get hung up on brush. I prefer not to trip with a saw in my hands.

Geoff


----------



## TimR (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting Kevin! I've thought about having a pair over the years and it always seemed like a 'luxury' item, not a necessary safety item. My thoughts on safety get more conservative as my body's ability to heal quickly is lessened.

That's a darn good deal on the chaps, so I ordered a pair, and now I'll just need to get in habit of wearing them even for the small jobs. (*&#@ happens so fast!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine came in today and I'm fixing to go use them. They fit *me* perfectly, but I'm afraid they gonna be too short for you tall types. Hope not.

:dunno:


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 18, 2012)

I was hoping to use the money from cutting a few trees at the " nudist colony" to fund the safety gear. Hope I still need it.
Just kidding 
Safrty first I need to get some of these or pants
Dave


----------



## CodyC (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a pair of those Woodland Pro chaps just like the ones pictured...except I didn't get them at that price point. I may just get another pair while they are so cheap.

I used to never wear chaps when running a saw but not anymore. I've snagged my jeans a few times and finally realized what a number that chain would do to my leg. Besides, most pro timber fallers wear them so that was enough to convince me that I needed them, too.

Working in the oilfield, I've worn a hardhat all my life and I've taken to wearing one when falling trees, too. It just might be the difference between a nasty surprise and a widow-maker.


----------

